# I wanna get better...Pics to help?



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh hay.

Ive been running out of things to doodle while in class (specifically anthro. Boo, anthro.) Ive been doodling bettas and wanted to keep trying it out, especially with different tail types. 

If you have a clear (CLEAR!!!) photo of your betta, I can try and doodle it. My drawings range from doodley things to more serious ones. I will do one fish per person, unless stated otherwise. I can put little wings on it, too <3 Heehehee.

Ill try to get a few reference pictures up for what I do...

Im not the greatest, but I like to doodle... D;

I also dont have a lot of colors at my disposal. So they might not be colored/colored well. Sawwies!

Here: (mind, these are class doodles and not so great XD)
















































And an awffulll CT...Ive never owned one, I gots no idea how they look when they need to be drawn XD


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi PewPewPew. If you can do Harley that would be much appreciated! I like what you've done so far. 

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1933&pictureid=13142


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Aaah, so CUTE! <4

I've had so many done of Jade, but none of him after he's changed colors. (And I'm pretty sure he still isn't done changing!)

Here's one (or two) of him as a ref:









And I have to add this one 'cause he's my ball o' fun. x)










Hope that's clear enough. If not, I can take a few more... or maybe you can find better pics in his album here:
http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese Fighting Fish/Jade/

Edit: My algae eater is sleeping on the job. >>


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

You could do Robert. >u>


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Could you try some of Ares? Please.
Here is 3 photos for an idea of what he looks like. I don't have a perfect clear photo, sorry. If you can't I'll understand.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Sure, guys! Ill try to today, if I can. I cant promise colors (college life...devoid of markers and colored pencils...and crayons... ; .  but Ill def. do the line art.

DDDD


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks I know the feeling. In college to, still at home but it's not like we have art supplies every where nor do I have money to spend on it.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

All Ive got is my pigment pens :,c *longs for my pencils*....Wroo.

My roomie does have crayons, though. Haha, but that'd end badly XD


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Crayons are not the best for some art. I have to draw a picture to go along with my english 208 portfolio. It has to be something that relates to me but mythic too. So I am thinking about drawing a rip of pandoras box, with everything coming out of it that represents me and inside Ill write my name so it is just like how hope stays inside the box.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Im gonna get some colored pencils today..maybe XD The markers didnt work out that I used, which butchered Harley's (Ill redo one!!!) so I dont have it...The blue color I used was soo dark >,<

Im gonna redo all except Robert's, but here the others are:


























So Harley, Ares and Jade will get a redo. Ill try to color Robert, if I get pencils.

STILL TRYING GUISE ; ^ ; ''


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I think they look good still.


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

*Hi Pew Pew =]*

I was hoping you could maybe do one of Apollo =]


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe Sunkiss?  Btw, I do NOT keep him in the cup, I put him in it when doing 100% water changes, the photo shows his color better then the rest.
He's a veiltail.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

^ LN93, your picture's not showing. 

Here:









That's Sunkiss. 8D


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw robert so cute :b


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I've got Basch inked in, I'll put it up after I scan it.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

PewPewPew I'm anxiously waiting, but no rush. Thanks.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im gonna redo yours, it was good but the color blue I chose was sooo dark as a marker Dx 
Ill do those others, guys :3 The others get redone first but wooooot, you'll have yours soon!

AND CRAAAPPP Forgot to get pencils at walmart....But I DID get a tank so yay! <3


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> AND CRAAAPPP Forgot to get pencils at walmart....But I DID get a tank so yay! <3


Well a tank has to come first, right?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thosepics are really good!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope color will come soon :c But for now, linesssssss. Btw- Its official, I suck at long hm and crowntails...Sorry Ares and Apollo :,c


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you! I can not wait to see with color. I think he looks great. Better than what I could do.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

.... 8D

*stalks this thread*


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

*=}*

I love it! =] I can't wait to see him in color lol :-D
Thank you!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

D'awww! They're all so cute!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies <3


----------



## Batty (Mar 21, 2011)

very lovely doodles  me likey


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

THANKS!

Thanks a lot PewPewPew that's awesome. I can't wait to see it in color. I'll be sure to put the finished product in either a frame or on the side of his tank so he can flare at it :lol:


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

I love your style!

Don't knock Anthro, it prepares you for many satisfying careers in either the domestic management or rapid provision of nourishment industries. That is to say Housekeeping and Fast Food, LOL.

I was an Anthro major so I am allowed to make jokes like that.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Im a history ed major, so theyre making me take it. *sob sob* D,:

Color today or tomorrrooowww~~ We have this weird thing called "Quest"..aka you can go to lectures for extra credit throughout the day or...

You know, be normal and just sleep in because theres no class. (Me) >


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... xD
Have fun with uh... whatever school plans you may or may not have, PewCubed. 8D
And
and
I'm still stalking this thread until I see colors other than blue... not including people's display pictures, lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Wat.

>

Im going Im going D; *sob* Im so bad with this coloringness. I have fiveish colored pencils. Im gonna cry.
Just look.
Look at me.
Im crying for my lack of pencils.
Bawwwwwwww.

DX Ill start now. Maybe I can whine and cry to my neighbor (who hates me) for pencils... :B


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

They are so cute!!  All I do in class is doodle.  Can you do Doyle! Oh tiny Doyle. lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*nodsnodsnodsnods*


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

@PewPewPew, lol, awww... DUNT CRYYY! D>
We'll still love the drawings you do for us. We volunteered to help you practice anyway.

... Actually, I don't know about the others, but I know I'll like my betta's drawing you do. xD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Didnt I do yours?! D8 DID I FORGET?!?!?!? ejfias;jrflkvjasdlkfa crappp?!?!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

LolOLlul, calm down, you did mine. xD

I'm just waiting for colours. >


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

SO MUCH SADNESS. WAHHHH...

I tried using water colors...uh. The ones that come attached to a coloring book. My friend gave me it :,c I sawwies theyre so badly done. All Ive got is...

one of those awful plastic brushes x___x *cries*

*ashamed*

















































;____; stupid Tangled coloring book thingy paints!!!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ill do another set if I get more requests. If not, Ill still do yours, hun, no worries <3

Better to concentrate the fail... T-T


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Yay I think Apollo's great! =D


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

T____T


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks so MUCH PewPewPew!!! Harley looks great!!! Don't stop doing them, you've got a talent :-D


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

T_t <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't wait to see mine!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

My dear, these are LOVELY!
Thanks for drawing Sunkiss, I love watercolors, and I love this! <3


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Want to try Diablo?! :redyay: I think his freckles are so cute! These are wonderful! I love your cutesy cartoon style.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

*nodsnodsnods* Ill do both of your linearts soon <3


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know if you have any, but you could color them with colored eye shadows! It makes it shimmery too!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm going to take a wild guess and say that you're an anime fan? Perhaps even a pokemon player? The eyes you seem to often give your betta doodles are very reminiscent of dragonite's eyes. 

I'm somewhat of an artist myself. Perhaps we can doodle together some time.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I used to be, and YEAH POKEMANS GOTTA CATCH EM ALL POKEMANS >:T 

I do lots of stuff, but the eyes never seemed to change in my doodles. Mergh. Stupid pokemon.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... *glomps you* I looove Jade's!

I don't like those paintbrushes either... I mean, geez, why sell those thing in the first place? xP
But I luff love lourve <3 IT! Jade's spazzing, too... so I know he likes it. xD
Heck, he's got enough art now that I can make a collage big enough to cover the side of the tank. 

Thankyouthankyouthankyou!

OH!
AND
POKEMON ARE _WIN_.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

OMG I TOTALLY ONLY JUST NOW CHECKED THIS THREAD AND SAW THAT YOU COLORED ROBERT IT IS SO CUTE <3

This forum always messes with my capslock posts and makes them all lowercase. I hate having to edit and redo it arrrgh. >:T


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> OH!
> AND
> POKEMON ARE _WIN_.


Rofl. 

I didn't think I'd find fellow poke-nerds here on betta forums.
Black and White anyone?


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well thank you PewPewPew, the colors match perfect!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thankies, guys. I recently drew a bunch of herpderp doodles of Balthier, maybe Ill do those now,too X3 <3 HURRRR HURRR.

Favorite face:
The LOL face made for the fish ... X'D <3









Sorry if the pic is huge, I resized but myyeghhasdjfkhalsdjfhlkasjdhkal it never stays that way. Pft, dumb plug ins.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol, wow that is one derpy fish face. xD



Burd said:


> Rofl.
> 
> I didn't think I'd find fellow poke-nerds here on betta forums.
> Black and White anyone?


Black _and_ White, yes! 
I'm a collector, lol... but just for the handheld games. Any other system and I'll get them as I have money available for them. |D


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

It's more effective when it's huge. :B


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ahhhh! I don't know what you're talking about w the bad coloring. That water color style is right up my less than perfect abstract style  I'd LOVE for you to xo Hewitson's Glory w watercolor peees! Im on my iPhone so I cant attach a pic. I think he's in my album. Or just find him in my thread under betta pics called More Newbies ))

Lol and I'm a poke-fan too! My hubby and I have every game between the two of us since they've started when we were in jr high. Still in the Desert Resort on White


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

wow! you're good with this stuff  could you "doodle" moonstone?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Sure, guys! Ill do them tomorrow night or on Saturday.

In the words of Rebecca Black....

Its Friday, Friday, Friday!

...And tomorrow's....youll never guess...
SATURDAAAYYYY!!! XD

;D

Oh, here are my derp doodles, kekeke.

















One of my favs...He still does this. I cant get over his face when he looks at the thermometer...Haha <3









Sigh...He likes to do back flip looking things. Seriously, hes like a little kid.
I love it.









"MAM, WHY YOU PUTTIN EPSOM IN HERE AN' MAKIN ME POOP?!?!" XD He wasnt happy...









Haha, I think Ill get the hang of how to do DBTs. Hes certainly derp enough to doodle constantly / . \' <3


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Could you please draw Akira for me?










This is probably the best pic I have of him showing his rays...

(I LOVED the watercolors you used in your last batch of drawings.)

Also....Are Derp Doodles included in the 'One Per Person' rule? Because I would love it if you could draw a Derp! Maka for me...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Sure, and I can try to! Theyre harder to get right when you dont know how they derp, but Ill see what I can come up with.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Your derp doodles are lul 



lululululululululol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Sure, and I can try to! Theyre harder to get right when you dont know how they derp, but Ill see what I can come up with.


Thanks!

(Maka derps by staring at the heater like it's something new and combing the ground like she's a cory.)


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Your Derpoodles are adorable.


----------

